# Fcukin Flava



## FranskylinM (2/7/21)

I thought I' share this on the forum to anyone wanting to know.

I couldn't find any local shops selling any Fcukin flava juice anymore, so I ended up buying from Vape Orb, and ordered 5x 60ml bottles and it ended up costing me R240 per bottle and that was including shipping, I waited 4 days for it.

So all in all, awesome news.

Just a FYI

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (2/7/21)

R240 per 60ml?? That is exactly the reason I got into DIY.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (3/7/21)

CJB85 said:


> R240 per 60ml?? That is exactly the reason I got into DIY.


If i have done my conversion correct that's the same as £12 per 60ml! Don't know about you but DIY 2mg 60ml using the top brand flavourings costs easily less than £1 i imagine it's similar for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

